

JavaFX on Raspberry Pi - wiradikusuma
http://javafx.steveonjava.com/javafx-on-raspberry-pi-3-easy-steps/

======
veemjeem
Do people still use JavaFX? I thought mobile support was dropped, and the
first version of javafx for the mac came out last year. Is JavaFX only for
people using java on windows then?

~~~
ZoFreX
It was news to me that Java in general ran so well on the Rasberry Pi - I'm
quite interested in getting one now!

